
Suspected Campaign from Russia on Reddit - abootstrapper
https://reddit.com/r/redditsecurity/comments/e74nml/suspected_campaign_from_russia_on_reddit/
======
bernierocks
in 2012, I can remember seeing so many bot accounts on Reddit helping Obama.
No investigations and nobody cared. It was business as usual.

It's scary to think that if a Democrat is in power again, most of these
investigations and interest in Russia will stop...because people don't really
care if it helps their candidate win.

